# Great start this year



## Ospreyfly (Sep 25, 2016)

www.ospreyflycharters.com


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great shots! Good thing it rained today. Pensacola Bay was running out of water for all of it's Bull Reds


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job...always fun on a fly!!!


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 1, 2017)

What a monster! I bet it fought like no other. Nice fish!


----------

